
I Have a Weird Idea How to Get Data into Cars - jaynos
http://jalopnik.com/i-have-a-weird-idea-how-to-get-data-into-cars-but-i-ha-1792494407
======
jaynos
Interesting from the perspective of a gedanken experiment, but there are
obviously much more efficient, less expensive ways to transmit data.

